# Why wont my rooster shut up!



## nathan104 (Nov 16, 2007)

Ok, IVe had chickens for a few years now. We are on our second generations of hens and roosters. Have 13 hens and two roosters. One of them is a beutiful coloration and the one the kids have named. Well, he crows ALL THE TIME, over and over and over. Im not exagerating, he will sit there and crow at least 100 times in a row. He crows in the morning, afternoon , and in the middle of the night. If he just crowed a couple of times, I wouldnt care when, but when he crows, he gets going and will crow at least 100 times in a row. Its insane. Never had or been around a rooster who crowed like this. My birds are free range, go up in the coop at night. 

So, is he just quirky and the only way to stop him is to kill him or could there be a reason for this? My girls say he is their pet and I couldkill any of our other chickens but not him.


----------



## LFRJ (Dec 1, 2006)

Oh that just figures! Don't it? 

I can't remember where I read, and I googled, but couldn't find - where in Japan, there are contests for roosters that crow the longest. I'm not sure if the owners breed for a long, sustained crow, but I remember reading that there were tricks to getting them to do so when on display. Something about keeping their cages covered until the contest, and then when they remove the covering the roosters see all of the other males and act as competitors do - crow to show just who is who!

I have no advice for you. I do know that when we get a surplus of cockerels, the barnyard gets noisier for the same reasons.

If all else fails, take him to a crowing contest at your local fair. Maybe with the winnings you can purchase some really nice ear plugs for the neighbors?  (just teasing. Good luck).


----------



## farmerstac (Mar 16, 2005)

It's spring and he's got to let everyone know he's just to sexy for his feathers!:hysterical::hysterical::hysterical::hysterical:

Sorry Im not helping. He's just quirky Need to have freak accident


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

I had one like that. My daughter really liked him because we got him as a chick (supposedly a pullet!) and he was her favorite. He drove me nuts. One day he just up and disappeared....must have been a coyote.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

Some are just more vocal than others. Enter him in the fair, some of them have crowing contests! I think the multiple roosters contributes to it, there is more reason to crow when they have competition.


----------



## Blue Yonder (Jan 28, 2008)

Chickens sometimes die mysteriously...you just find them lying somewhere and they are dead! :shrug: 


:whistlin:


----------



## akaRach (Sep 29, 2009)

lol Blue.

But I have a rooster who crows at all times of the day and night as well. I know this because I sleep with my window cracked open and I regularly get woken up at 4am to repeated cock-a-doddle-dos. Unfortunately I can't tell which rooster it is. Yes, I have multiple

I will find out however, one chicken noodle soup at a time.


----------



## elby (Mar 20, 2010)

Is it not possible to remove the cock-a-doodle-doodler, and make a mute rooster?


----------



## trimpy (Mar 30, 2011)

elby said:


> Is it not possible to remove the cock-a-doodle-doodler, and make a mute rooster?


I had a roo that lost his cock-a-doodle-doodler once. He would make the exact same motions for crowing but no sound came out! Turns out, he had a respiratory infection. :grin:


----------



## Huntinfamily (Aug 14, 2010)

elby said:


> Is it not possible to remove the cock-a-doodle-doodler, and make a mute rooster?


Yes it is possible and it is a very quick and easy procedure. Their cocka-doodle-doodler is located in their neck. To locate it place them face down on a stump or otherhard object, place two fingerson the back of their head near the neck joint. If dome properly your index finger will be on the base of the skull and your milldle finger will be over his cocka-doodle-doodler. Remember that spot when you move your hand to retrieve a sharp cutting insturment, I recommend using a hatchet. Bring the sharp end of the hatchet down on the location your middle finger had been, using a fast chopping motion ( This motion should be the same as you would use when chopping kindling). If done correctly you will have removed the roosters cocka-doodle-doodler. Go ahead and release him. He will be very agitated at you and will jump around for a few seconds. Don't worry about that, it is common and he will never remember the procedure


----------



## WstTxLady (Mar 14, 2009)

Had the same problem before. Sometimes its one trying to be more dominate over the other, sometimes its attention, sometimes its something that is out of place and bothering them, etc. I just got rid of the noisy one & it was much nicer. The other still crows but not like ever breath.


----------



## ArmyDoc (May 13, 2007)

nathan104 said:


> My girls say he is their pet and I couldkill any of our other chickens but not him.


Well there you have it. If you had been saved from the cooking pot, wouldn't you feel like cellebrating?


----------



## LFRJ (Dec 1, 2006)

ArmyDoc said:


> Well there you have it. If you had been saved from the cooking pot, wouldn't you feel like cellebrating?


:sing: :hysterical: :sing: :rotfl:


----------



## Huntinfamily (Aug 14, 2010)

I posted my previous reply to this from my cell phone so I apologize for the mis spelling and bad punctuation.
We have two Roosters and 16 hens. They all free range and are ery spoiled. Yes, spoiled! The rule here is that if my Wife names it we don't eat it. Last year we let two of our broody hens sit on their eggs and hatched 8. One being a rooster. Our original Rooster was named Ruger so she named the baby Son of Ruger. Anyway, my wife will take stale bread or other scraps and throw them out the front dor to the chickens when they are in the front yard. They have now learned to come up on the porch when they want treats and cluck and crow at the door until my Wife comes out with treats for them. Saturday Night my allergies were really bad and I couldn't sleep much that night. I finally dozed off in my recliner sometime Sunday morning, Son of Ruger chose that time to perch on the front porch railing and let all the hens know he was feeling randy. Of course they came running thinking they were going to get a treat on the front porch. Being woken up after not sleeping all night by that stupid rooster had me very grumpy. I jumped up opened the door and like some kind of raving psycho screamed at them to shut up. Chickens being chickens thy just looked at me with that stupid chicken look and kept on clucking waiting for their treat. This of course made me angrier. I ended up trying to kick one off of the porch but only ended up kicking air. Chickens 1 me 0. Oh and back to the OP, it is spring they are feeling randy and want everyone to know it. It is 9 pm and one of those stupid Roosters is on top of their cage cocka-doodle-doodling right now. I have a feeling that Son of Ruger, midnight, star, sunshine and boots might have accidents in the next week that will require them to be put down to releive their suffering and being that they are the perfect roasting age I will be forced not to waste their meat.


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

nathan104 said:


> and two roosters.


Thats probably why


----------



## lauriej57 (Nov 20, 2008)

Roosters will compete with each other, it seems.

Mine is normally fairly quiet, though he has his times. Our neighbors got some chickens last year, which included a Rooster. Boy Floyd was crowing all the time. Once I figured out that everytime the neighbor rooster crowed, Floyd would crow, longer and stronger, I found it almost comical. I love the sound of the crow so it wasn't a big deal for me.

However, now that I think about it, Floyd's been pretty quiet, and I haven't heard the neighbor roo. Guessing something something got him, since they don't close them up at night.


----------



## EnnisLakeFarm (Jul 18, 2010)

I feel for you. I only have one roo and 9 hens. That guy has crowed non-stop from before the sun comes up until well after it goes down, ever since he learned how to do it. More than once he has woken me up with his crowing at 330am!
My roo is scheduled for the stock pot as soon as I get up enough ambition do go out there and do it (it is cold and windy today so he gets a pass for today).

For the OP, is it possible to get the kids a new baby chick (hopefully a pullet, go for the sexlinks so you know for sure) and then butcher the rooster?


----------



## fatrat (Feb 21, 2009)

He won't shut up because he knows you won't kill him. He knows he's protected and can do whatever he wants. He laughing at you. I guess we know who rules the roost.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (Jun 24, 2006)

fatrat said:


> He knows he's protected and can do whatever he wants. *He laughing at you.*


Here is a laughing rooster....could this be yours?? ound:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nvQ20z1SqLs&feature=share]Ayam Ketawa Asli Murni Tulen Dari Sidrap.3gp - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Devoville (Mar 23, 2009)

This; just this; I have nothing to say...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A43JOxLa5MM&feature=related]Death Metal Rooster - YouTube[/ame]


----------

